# Speedstacking



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 28, 2007)

Everyone here does it right? hah, I guess everyone buys the timer, and starts playing with the cups, for me those cups became addictive! [although I'm so horrible at it XD]

Who else plays with them?


EDIT: Jeez, I have disgusting grammer. :/


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm terrible at it. My best is around 18 seconds. Still faster at cubing ;P.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 28, 2007)

I suck too...my best is around 15s, usually around 16-18s


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to practice a lot more than I do now, and I even went to the 2006 World Sport Stacking Championships. My best cycle at home is 9.47 but I only managed a 11.98 at the championships. I don't practice much else except the 3-6-3 and my pb for that is 3.61.

I really want to get back into it though, it would be cool to have it on this forum's weekly competition.

Anyone else here stack?

Chris


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 28, 2007)

Without fumbles I could probably avg 10-11. Anything under 13 is avg for me though. I got my cups 2 months before I got the cube. When I started cubing, I found it convenient that I didn't need to buy a timer


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 28, 2007)

i have them but i am not really good at them, my best is probably around 15 sec or so.... for the 3,6,3 or something like that


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to do it quite a bit. Haven't touched them in almost a year. I may try to get back into it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to barely sub-20 cycle... I haven't really done it lately. I find 3-3-3 and 3-6-3 a lot more fun than cycle too.



cmhardw said:


> I really want to get back into it though, it would be cool to have it on this forum's weekly competition.



Still only need 5 votes for it here http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=842.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 29, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> I used to barely sub-20 cycle... I haven't really done it lately. I find 3-3-3 and 3-6-3 a lot more fun than cycle too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, seems like a couple less than 5. Arnaud hasn't updated the list in a while.


----------



## Jai (Dec 29, 2007)

Cup stacking's pretty fun, I ordered new cups recently, along with the mini stacks; they should be coming in a few days or a week. 

Does anybody stack with the minis? How is it?


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 30, 2007)

LOl Yeah I mainly bought the set for the stackmat and timer. My brother wanted to play with the cups. We just got it today and he's already improved a lot. I've played with them and now my brother is trying to convince me to get another set of cups so we can race. 

We seem to have the most trouble with the 1-10-1. The cups keep falling xP


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

I have them, but they are still "untoched". I just wanted the timer


----------

